# Temporary Mountain/elevated track.......



## RogerPeter (Aug 20, 2012)

O scaler all my life, this is my first time in G, hope I am not in enemy territory.....

I volunteered to build an elevated G Scale railroad, the road bed needs to be about 6' wide & 65' long, 42" off the ground, leading to the Ashtabula Bridge Disaster of 1876. The tracks will lead to a 42" deep gulley with a 16' expanse. This is a for a movie, to be filmed this winter and early spring. Once the filming is done, I need to return the land to pre-filming state. So, instead of hauling in loads of of dirt to build a dirt mountain/platform for the track & ballast, then hauling it all out, is there a better solution/idea? Can I construct a plywood platform 6'x65' - 42" off the ground, put an inch or so of dirt on top & ballast? 
Here is a link to the film- I appreciate your thoughts & ideas. If you need more info, feel free to email me & I will get you my phone number. rogermpetersonjr (at) yahoo (dot) com. I am in NE Ohio in case any one wants to help...

http://engineeringtragedy.com/Welcome.html

-Roger


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

BEWARE!!! 

I just clicked on the link above and got a malicious site warning from Avast antivirus.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The link worked for me. Very interesting.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

FWIW 
Yesterday I went to the site. 
Today the machine got cranky and slow. 
A cleaaning App found 73 objects to remove. 
Been ok since.. 

I can't say if any came from there and I'd been several places prior, but... coincident? 

Happy Rails 
John


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes you can. You might want to use landscape cloth over wood or foam supports to lighten the load and the need for suppports, and you give you less to haul off!


----------

